# Experience with Prowl H20



## jturbo10

Getting ready here in East Texas to apply some herbicide to deal with some weed issues in my Bermuda hay fields. One of the ag guru's here suggested using Prowl H20 in the Feb 1-15 time frame to deal with several weeds like sand spurs, rye grass, Bahia, etc. I haven't looked yet for compatability in the tank but I was thinking about mixing in some RU or 2-4D. Will first mow the residue down short and use a chain harrow to smooth out the fields which might also result in some dormant weed seed germination just in time for the herbicide cocktail. My other option is likely Pandora which is also very expensive but a great product. Anyone have any experience and/or results with this product you would share. I know everything depends on weather and soil conditions but it is very expensive if my plan is not feasible and requires a redo. With this crazy winter I'm not sure what to expect in the next few months but I'm leaning towards a wetter and warmer spring for this area of Texas but that is just a hunch. Have a nice week.


----------



## dubltrubl

Just my personal opinion, but I think it's a bit premature to spray right now, with the exception of RU, 2-4D or possibly Plateau. If the undesirables are not actively growing they won't take up the herbicide very well. I would think late Feb. or early March would be a better target time. This time of year with the bermuda dormant, RU is a good economical choice. I've used 16-24 oz./ac during the late winter with good results.

Regards,

Steve


----------



## Bonfire

I spray a very similar tank mix every year. Timing is important. For me here, I like to spray the 2nd or 3rd week of March. We can get some warm weather around the first of April and the BG will start to green up in addition to the summer annuals germinate which is what I'm trying to control. I spray BG twice. 1st time tank mix is /acre:

3 pts Prowl H2O (I always get the generic)

2% Glyphosate (2 gal/100 gal or 1.6 qts/acre)

2 qts 24D

1 pt Dicamba

Three things I'm trying the control. Probably the most important is crabgrass and other summer annuals thus the Prowl. Next is the grasses with the Glyphosate and then the Henbit and mustards with the 24d and Dicamba.

My second spraying is the first or second week of May. That tank mix is:

3 pts Prowl H20

1 qt 24D

1 pt Dicamba

The amounts of 24D and Dicamba depend on the presence of broadleafs after the first application. Typically, those BG fields are nice and bare by the middle of April and you can almost see it get greener every day as it warms up.

The reason for my second application is to make sure I have good control of the Crabgrass. This Prowl needs to be ideally put down right in front of a rain so it can get washed in. One thing about Prowl, you can definately see your spray pattern at your nozzles. It is some heavy yellow stuff. You could almost spray by sight. No foam marker or GPS. If you look at it good, you can see where you've been

I only spray this on BG hay fields. Pastures I don't mess with. It works real well for me. This is the most effective way to control those summer annuals.


----------



## jturbo10

Thanks guys for the inputs. Your inputs make a lot of sense and will help me come up with a good plan.


----------

